# Puppy Ears



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My pups ears seem to change daily. Latest (for about 4 days now) is one ear to stand up nice, the other is laying sideways across the top of his head like a hat. We've all seen pictures if this on greeting cards, etc. 

He's 10 weeks, and am just curious how old a pup gets before there's concern over ears

Thanks!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

At 10 weeks, I wouldn't be concerned. Some puppies' ears don't come up until they're 7 or 8 months old! Both of mine had their ears up by 4.5 months, which is when I got them.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Kristen. I'm thinking this is all normal. Just checking. Funny how they have been symetric so far. At one point they were both straight up and he looked like a bat.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ted, genetics plays a roll here. Some dogs produce soft ears. Most of the time these soft ear pups will stand, some later than others. I would be worried if they weren't up by 5 months.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks! Appreciate the insights


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yasko had 1 ear down and 1 up until 5 months old. I asked the vet to tell me how to tape ears, I taped the floppy ear for 4 days and it stayed up, but because of how the tape was, the taped ear was wider at the base (oops). Now a month later (6 months old) his ears both look fine and no longer teepee in the middle.

Tiko's ears were up at 12 weeks old.

Their mother had ginormous bat ears.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

cool. Given the fact that last week both ears were up, I'm not too worried.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldnt worry too much at the age of 10 weeks Ted like the other posters said. They should be fine by the time the pup is 5 a 6 mths old. Dont worry when during teething (when they change from baby teeth to the real thing:lol: )the ears will probably flop down again. Maybe both will, one or none, its different every time and different by each dog. After teething the ears will go back up again.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Really?? That's really interesting. Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ted, watch the tail too.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Tail... did he say tail...? Is it going to disappear while teething? I'm not sure I could handle that.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I have a feeling he's kidding ya Ted:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Ted, watch the tail too.


and one of my ALL-TIME FAVS: to cure a cat from jumping on the counter-cut their tail off. right behind the ears.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry Ted, I just had to do it.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Not looking forward to a dissapearing tail...


----------

